# Drove a stripper for the first time



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far. We talked about different clubs she's danced for and how it works, they pay the club rent. I did not know that. It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far. We talked about different clubs she's danced for and how it works, they pay the club rent. I did not know that. It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


It's NOT perfume lol


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Adieu said:


> It's NOT perfume lol


It smells like baby powder mixed with a floral note. Until tonight i thought it was something to do with the club itself but she was on her way to the club not leaving it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


So your wives won't notice a different smell each night when you return home.......


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far. We talked about different clubs she's danced for and how it works, they pay the club rent. I did not know that. It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


How did she handle ?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> How did she handle ?


Her steering was tight and she was good with curves.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> why do all strippers wear the same perfume?





JMlyftuber said:


> It smells like baby powder mixed with a floral note. Until tonight i thought it was something to do with the club itself but she was on her way to the club not leaving it.


My guess is the smell of so many guys saliva will start to produce a bad smell on their body.
I have kids so I know how well baby powder works.



Uber's Guber said:


> So your wives won't notice a different smell each night when you return home.......


Freakin genius if that's the reason.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far. We talked about different clubs she's danced for and how it works, they pay the club rent. I did not know that. It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


Can you elaborate on how smart and nice she was?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far.





1.5xorbust said:


> Can you elaborate on how smart and nice she was since Sad Uber's not available?


He meant so far that day


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He meant so far that day


That's ok. He can still elaborate.


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

Big deal on the stripper!

Try hauling a few hookers around and then report back in!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TheKiltedKraut said:


> Big deal on the stripper!
> 
> Try hauling a few hookers around and then report back in!!


Do you have a hooker report you would like to make?


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do you have a hooker report you would like to make?


Nah...nothing to report really. I've given Uber rides to 2 or 3 hookers now and they're no problem. The conversation has always been interesting though!!


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I had a stripper once. She was smarter than the average Uber driver. Suddenly I'm re-thinking my own life choices.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TheKiltedKraut said:


> Nah...nothing to report really. I've given Uber rides to 2 or 3 hookers now and they're no problem. The conversation has always been interesting though!!





ncnealncn said:


> I had a stripper once. She was smarter than the average Uber driver. Suddenly I'm re-thinking my own life choices.


A lot of people are smarter than the average Uber Driver. Feel free to elaborate regarding any interesting conversations.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

baby wipes is my guess on the fragrance mystery.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I had the interesting experience of taking a hooker to her methadone clinic and back to her seedy hotel one day. Nice girl, kind of felt sorry for her. She talked nonstop, clear that she had low self esteem and had become skilled in the art of stroking guys egos. I wasn't complaining, ended up being a $40 select ride and an interesting perspective on a crazy lifestyle.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Its called FDS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> had become skilled in the art of stroking guys egos.


right... "egos"


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

TheKiltedKraut said:


> Big deal on the stripper!
> 
> Try hauling a few hookers around and then report back in!!


Come on, you know we're the hookers and Uber's the pimp!



Pulledclear said:


> Its called FDS.


I think you're right... They do have a baby powder scent.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Leggo my ego!!! wait.... does that work?

I can’t get “I’m a Barbie Girl” out of my head now. Juuuust great.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> A lot of people are smarter than the average Uber Driver. Feel free to elaborate regarding any interesting conversations.


She told me that she enjoyed working clubs in Cali and the Pacific Northwest because you can't smoke in the workplace, that Austin clubs are less trashy than Houston, and the club she was working currently is very fair regarding their fees they charge the dancers. I keep my mic turned off so i can't really give more details. Basically though she could hold a conversation which is more than could be said of most pax, especially the young ones. She wasn't stuck in her phone the whole ride, and reviewing the video she was actually keeping eye contact and smiling. No tip but i figure on her way in she wasn't carrying cash. I'd like to catch her on the way out to see if she tips but it's unlikely I would ever be there when she goes home.



SpongemanGreg said:


> Leggo my ego!!! wait.... does that work?
> 
> I can't get "I'm a Barbie Girl" out of my head now. Juuuust great.


She wasn't made of plastic but still fantastic


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I'd like to catch her on the way out to see if she tips but it's unlikely I would ever be there when she goes home.


Go catch her inside and you get to tip her.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

This thread is disturbing. They are not called strippers, they are called dancers, eod!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> This thread is disturbing. They are not called strippers, they are called dancers, eod!


Ok, so what are hookers called? "Purveyors of internal massage?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ok, so what are hookers called? "Purveyors of internal massage?


'Hard' workers


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ok, so what are hookers called? "Purveyors of internal massage?


Organ receivers.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Escorts call they're service "lingerie show"


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Go catch her inside and you get to tip her.


Not a bad idea! About ten years ago i went to a certain club in Dallas regularly and there were a few girls there who always wanted to sit in my lap, cuddle, and talk when they weren't on stage or in vip. I made it clear i was broke but they didn't care. They just wanted to relax with someone who didn't treat them like trash. Those were good times 



Mr. Sensitive said:


> This thread is disturbing. They are not called strippers, they are called dancers, eod!


Then how would we know they're not ballerinas or ballroom dancers?


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

I drove a prostitue home once in San Francisco,
that was the worst ride of my life, she would NOT stop talking.
I couldn't wait to get her out of my car


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> I drove a prostitue home once in San Francisco,
> that was the worst ride of my life, she would NOT stop talking.
> I couldn't wait to get her out of my car


Was that an Uber trip?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> I drove a prostitue home once in San Francisco,
> that was the worst ride of my life, she would NOT stop talking.
> I couldn't wait to get her out of my car


I always drop them off in the same spot


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Its called FDS.


HAHAHAHHAHA

*shudders*


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Was that an Uber trip?


LOL, yes, it was an uber trip that she requested.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> This thread is disturbing. They are not called strippers, they are called dancers, eod!


Your screen name suits you perfectly!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> ... and reviewing the video she was actually keeping eye contact and smiling. ...


 So you felt the "urge" to review your video of her... AND she kept eye contact with you while smiling. Did you have yourself a smoke afterwards?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Then how would we know they're not ballerinas or ballroom dancers?


We wouldn't, unless they specify 'exotic dancers'.



freeFromUber said:


> Your screen name suits you perfectly!


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say.


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> This thread is disturbing. They are not called strippers, they are called dancers, eod!





freeFromUber said:


> Your screen name suits you perfectly!


His first name is "Overly" for sure!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> It's NOT perfume lol


Its' not!!!
WTeff??
OMG!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Its' not!!!
> ...
> OMG!!!


Girly sweat, manly DNA, baby powder, and Drakkar Noir (standard issue for their target audience)


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Girly sweat, manly DNA, baby powder, and Drakkar Noir (standard issue for their target audience)


All I can say is: Rakos lied to me!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Scott.Sul said:


> So you felt the "urge" to review your video of her... AND she kept eye contact with you while smiling. Did you have yourself a smoke afterwards?


Yeah i did, but unrelated. You gotta take pleasure from the little things in life to stay sane in this line of work


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

TheKiltedKraut said:


> His first name is "Overly" for sure!


Please don't swear at me. I dislike vulgarity.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> baby wipes is my guess on the fragrance mystery.


Hoe bath it is!


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Drove a stripper to work once, no tip. How do you live and die on tips and not tip people yourself?


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Drove a stripper to work once, no tip. How do you live and die on tips and not tip people yourself?


I've driven at least 7-8 strippers to & from their brothels and none tipped. They have this mindset that men are to be used like ATMs so for them even paying the fare is a drag.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Notch Johnson said:


> Drove a stripper to work once, no tip. How do you live and die on tips and not tip people yourself?


It's like getting the pax that says "I drive for Uber to." and doesn't tip.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> baby wipes is my guess on the fragrance mystery.


Ding ding ding


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ncnealncn said:


> I had a stripper once. She was smarter than the average Uber driver. Suddenly I'm re-thinking my own life choices.


I've picked up strippers from Men's clubs, the smart women that do Stripping are called Business$$$ women, who strip for $$$, and the Biz women who strip for $$$, are very smart,know how to make $$ and the really smart ones know how to keep it? JMO


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> I've picked up strippers from Men's clubs, the smart women that do Stripping are called Business$$$ women, who strip for $$$, and the Biz women who strip for $$$, are very smart,know how to make $$ and the really smart ones know how to keep it? JMO


Do you know how to put together a couple coherent sentences though?


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Notch Johnson said:


> Drove a stripper to work once, no tip. How do you live and die on tips and not tip people yourself?


I have driven several to work and they have always tipped well.

People are just people.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Martin Kodiak said:


> I have driven several to work and they have always tipped well.
> 
> People are just people.


The ones i have taken home have tipped,jmo


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> Do you know how to put together a couple coherent sentences though?


Don't give him a hard time. 
He really is a koala.

Jmo


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> I've driven at least 7-8 strippers to & from their brothels and none tipped. They have this mindset that men are to be used like ATMs so even paying the fare for them is a drag.


yep....this is the reality; I think some men for some reason idolize strippers and think they tip well -- they do NOT. The only tips I've gotten from stripper riders were from the boyfriend -- never from a single PAX stripper...er, "exotic dancer"


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I get tipped by dancers and escorts. Sometimes, the Johns walk 'em out of the hotel and tip me in advance to make sure the precious cargo gets home safe. That makes me giggle a bit.

Strip clubs tip, too. I get spiffed by clubs all the time for bringing them car loads of customers. $10-20 per head is common. You just have to ask.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> The ones i have taken home have tipped,jmo


Supports my theory that on the way in they aren't carrying cash.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> yep....this is the reality; I think some men for some reason idolize strippers and think they tip well -- they do NOT. The only tips I've gotten from stripper riders were from the boyfriend -- never from a single PAX stripper...er, "exotic dancer"


We don't idolize strippers, we like boobs attached to women who fall within conventional beauty standards and who are willing to sit in our laps. Very simple.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Strip club drops are a big money maker here in Las Vegas. Legal brothels aren't too far either. Living with a dancer removed all urge to visit a club. Driving hookers removed all interest in hiring them.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> I get tipped by dancers and escorts. Sometimes, the Johns walk 'em out of the hotel and tip me in advance to make sure the precious cargo gets home safe. That makes me giggle a bit.


That's mistresses.

The subtle difference? They don't come with a meter


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

She was super hot and she was nice to you. It probably doesn’t happen very often. Only the most cold-blooded(or gay or female) driver would not be a little charmed by this. But don’t get carried away. She’s not into you.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> She was super hot and she was nice to you. It probably doesn't happen very often. Only the most cold-blooded(or gay or female) driver would not be a little charmed by this. But don't get carried away. She's not into you.


Uhhh show me where i claimed she was into me.


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Uhhh show me where i claimed she was into me.


You posted about her to begin with! (Well...that must be NorthNJLyftacular's theory!) LOL


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

In my short experience driving, I like strippers as passengers. Because they tip in cash!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Strippers rarely tip decent. If they like you, they will try to get you to visit them in the club while they work. 

The best tippers at a strip club are always the patrons.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

In my city we have 8 strip clubs in a 2 mile radius so I pick them up all the time. I can tell you first hand 80% don't tip, 20% do. Of the 20% that do tip it's always after you pick them up from the club. No "exotic dancers" tip before they make their $$$. If they had a good night the bigger your tip. I've received $40 tips and $5 tips. They always have interesting conversation and are super ez to talk with. However; there's a major difference in their attitude and demeanor from when you take them to work vs. when they leave from work. You always want the exotic dancer when she's getting off work because she's still in money making mode (being super nice to you).


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

My homie is a stripper, and she wears victoria secret body spray


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Giovanni206 said:


> My homie is a stripper, and she wears victoria secret body spray


I can't stand the scent of that...it sux.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Adieu said:


> That's mistresses.
> 
> The subtle difference? They don't come with a meter


Nope. Escorts. If you had seen 'em, then you'd be a fool to think otherwise.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> She was one of my smartest and nicest passengers so far. We talked about different clubs she's danced for and how it works, they pay the club rent. I did not know that. It left me with one burning question: why do all strippers wear the same perfume?


The 'perfume' to which you refer is actually FDS and it's because they gots the stanks.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Can you elaborate on how smart and nice she was?


Yes, pics would help clarify this.
Please.


----------



## richk (Jan 27, 2018)

Drove my first "exotic dancer" to a club in Cleveland the other day. She was thin, not particularly curvy, small chested, but she was quite attractive. She said very little on the ride and I was not ballsy enough to start any job related conversation with her. Thanked me upon arrival. No tip.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I have taken one girl to work a few times to the club. She is paying for college she is studying to be a psychologist. Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It's NOT perfume lol


It's designer eau de toilette. You know, ubering is the world's second oldest profession next to strippers/espionage.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

All strippers I pick up are pretty polite, always tip, usually come off a little crazy as they let slip a bit about their personal lives and story. One of them was great though, her and I compared carry pieces, ride ended with a hug and a $20 cash tip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> Nope. Escorts. If you had seen 'em, then you'd be a fool to think otherwise.


You'd be surprised.

Some chicks dress pretty damn outrageous and with over-the-top war paint, but are just partying not working

Meanwhile, some actual escorts dress for stealth


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

Apparently the stripper I had this evening got some new boobs! She was excited to show them off...and she asked me how they looked. Then she flashed me!! LOL

Still no tip! Damn it!!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

you saw boobs and you’re complaining about no tip?!? I’d give up the tips if they flashed instead to be honest. I think that’s worth the $1-$3 tip I missed out on.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TheKiltedKraut said:


> Apparently the stripper I had this evening got some new boobs! She was excited to show them off...and she asked me how they looked. Then she flashed me!! LOL
> 
> Still no tip! Damn it!!


You didn't have to pay a cover charge or a two drink minimum and you're complaining.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

I drove a stripper once, and also a professional domme (it came up in the convo during the ride). Basically just working girls, always polite and and like to talk. I’ve driven more hookers than I can count. The freelancers are usually fun pax. The ones who are trafficked (most) are pretty tragic, and I can tell that many are addicts.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ok, so what are hookers called?


Anything you want, as long as you paid...


----------

